# Dive video 9-4-12



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Here is some footage of our dive yesterday. 
http://vimeo.com/m/48847297

Thanks for the ride Chad!


----------



## swander (Dec 1, 2007)

Nice Jeremy! Thanks for posting.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

swander said:


> Nice Jeremy! Thanks for posting.


Thanks Steve, almost makes you wanna grab your snorkel and jump in the bathtub huh?!!
See you in a few weeks!


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Is that just a clear dry bag you were using for a Lionfish catch bag? Great idea.


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

Good video the vis looked beter on film, you should have got the lightning on video. had a good time thanks for going along.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

flappininthebreeze said:


> Is that just a clear dry bag you were using for a Lionfish catch bag? Great idea.


Yeah, used a 5/16 air fitting and a torch to melt some drain holes in the bottom of it.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Pics


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice video. Loved the double whack on the lionfish. Hopefully we can make it out this weekend before i leave for Europe.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Great video, and nice shooting! :thumbsup:


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice video. I need to get out there and get underwater again.


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

the box


----------

